# What does this mean (from McAfee events log)?



## flycaster (Nov 25, 2008)

My McAfee has been logging inbound events, such as:
cns.bonitasprings.fl.naples.comcast.net
cns.manassaspr.va.dc02.comcast.net
npls-cns02.bonitasprings.fl.naples.comcast.net
atlt-cns02.s3woodstock.ga.atlanta.comcast.net

Comcast is my server.

I have banned all these inbound intrusions only because I have no idea what's going on. Can someone expolain these events? Thanks.


----------



## woowoo2 (Sep 21, 2009)

I am new on this forum and cannot figure out how to read the responses. I am having exactly the same problem. Can you help?


----------



## cshocktart (Sep 28, 2009)

I've had the same problem and still have no answers


----------

